# Cracked boards in roof



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

I just had a new roof put on my house. The roofers continuously dropped the shingle bundles on my roof as they were installing new roof. I now have cracks in my ceiling and crown molding. My roof was inspected from my attic before the slamming of the shingles and after the slamming. I now have cracked boards. The roofer wants to scab over the boards they cracked. I have been told the correct way would be to remove the new shingles and replace the 1x8 boards from the top of the roof. I also now have a dip in the center of my roof that wasn't there before. Can you advise me on the proper repair technique?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pictures really help.


----------



## RJM Build (Aug 21, 2012)

*cracked boards in roof*

Wow, being a roofer I have a biased interest in the answer, but we do 5-7 roofs a week and have been doing this since 1996 and I have never done, nor heard of that type of damage. I do know that most homes built after the plaster age but before they started gluing and screwing (not nailing) the drywall can suffer some nail pops, and in a worst case scenario I have heard of, but never experienced a full sheet of drywall falling down. As to the boards being cracked, that is a slippery slope. 
Do the cracked boards result in any soft spots in the roof? 
How many boards are cracked? 
Are the cracks with the grain or are they holes that were smashed thru? 
What is your exact concern about the cracked boards?
How many layers of roofing were removed?
The crown molding is cracked-cracked how? is there a little crack where it meets the wall or ceiling or has a crack that crosses the entire piece?
Any pictures?

If you want to, most building departments (call the number on your building permit) will dispatch a building inspector who can tell you if something will work and meet code or not.


----------



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

Act of malice comes to mind because they tore off the roof , applied felt paper, did not tarp roof before leaving for the day. Owner of the company did not supervise his men. Heavy rain came that night and I now have water damage on all but two ceilings in addition to cracks. The boards on the roof that have been cracked are 1x8's.There are 4 boards that are now cracked and one board that has fallen thru and the felt paper is hanging down.


----------



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the information you have provided


----------



## RJM Build (Aug 21, 2012)

if this were my issue as a roofer, 4 boards sounds like less than 3 or 4 bundles of shingles, take them off, replace the boards, re-shingle and learn to never rip more roof off than can be applied before being done. Being "in the black" as we call being felted has never been considered weatherproof at the company I own. I do know that quite a few of the guys I worked for many moons ago subscribed to the school of thought that when its in the black you are weathertight for the night.


----------



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you This is what I will tell the roofer when he comes to fix the issues. I thought I had done a good job of picking a qualified roofer. I did my research on what is needed and expected when re-roofing my home. I met with three roofers and discussed all aspects of the job. Got excellent referral for the roofer I choose. Got cert of insurance and Lic information. I am usually a good judge of character. Was told he would be on the job several times during the installation. Paid him 50% of job and will not pay final payment until all is done right. Have kept in close contact with my insurance adjustor from the beginning. What did I miss?


----------



## RJM Build (Aug 21, 2012)

If the company does not want to make good on their part, I would NOT contact your insurance, this would be a conversation to have with THEIR insurance.

I dont want to sound like im beating you up, you did right by holding back 50% so you still have control of the situation. 
BUT
References dont make a good contractor, qualified references do-consult your local supply houses, such as an ABC Supply or Richards Supply (not Home Depot). These supply houses see what contractors order and what corners get cut with materials. How do you know that those 50 Angies List/consumers checkbook/servicemagic/yelp/whatever people have any clue as to if their roof is really done correctly? All these referrals/referral services do is let you know that the job LOOKED good a week after the job was done. I have seen many companies with great online referrals/ratings skip out on even simple code items. Items such as outside drip edge (AKA ODE) Ice and water shield to 24" past the INTERIOR side of the wall-meaning that if you have 12" soffits, your wall is 4 9/16" thick that 36" wide roll of ice and water will fall 5-7 inches (depending on roof pitch) short of meeting MINIMUM code.


----------



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

The referral came from a builder who has done work for me without one problem. I have known the builder 8 years. The roofer does all the builders roofs and gave him an excellent recommendation. I would never take the word of other homeowners on how well the roofer did his job. Most of them have no idea about ice guard, number of nails per shingle, flashing, how far to place and how many vents to use. or how high they need to be. That is just a fast few examples as to why you should ask people in the industry not homeowners. Once again thank you for your help. I got up in the attic this morning and surveyed the damage. Why shouldn't I be in touch with my insurance company? The lady that has been in charge of my claim is a properly adjuster, catastrophe response team, HAAG Certified Roof Inspector and has been extremely helpful. The roofer has been in contact with her. I feel sure my insurance company will be talking to the roofers insurance company very soon. Please explain why I should not contact my insurance company. Do you really think the roofer's insurance company is going to do anything for me without me going as far as legal action?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, I'm not even sure why your insuance company is being so helpfull.
That's why he has insurance to cover things like this.
Unless this is an insurance job to repair damage to the roof your insuarnce should have no interest in the claim.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

" My roof was inspected from my attic before the slamming of the shingles and after the slamming" by whom? Outside disinterested person? Did you or roofer pull a permit? What does code inspecter say? Any before pictures? Make sure repairs are up to code and/or previous condition. (Which ever is better:wink: Not, 'Those were old boards, I'll fix it with old boards.)
"Why shouldn't I be in touch with my insurance company?" i thnk RJM was just saying it is roofer's Insurance Co. that is responsible for ultimate payment not yours. Your policy probaly doesn't cover such things, its a policy holder or policy holders agent action, and they aren't usually covered, same as if you did the roofing and damage yourself. sounds like you have good company that is going to bat for you, at least the first inning. Can't tell what roofers co. will do, might wind up in court, but gotta start at beginning. If do wind up in court check on that reference, try to find previous customers, see what his reputation really is.


----------



## RJM Build (Aug 21, 2012)

I never thought to ask, is he even aware that you are unsatisfied with his scab/patch recommendation? I mean we are jumping to conclusions and thinking about litigation while holding in some small way a trial here about this when all it may take is a good conversation to discuss your comfort level with the repair and the concern you have for the place you call home.


----------



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

This is an insurance claim - Hail damage. Yes, the roofer is very much aware that I am not happy with his patch/scab recommendation. I told him Saturday that I didn't think that was the proper way to fix the problem and I was going to research how to correct the issue from qualified roofers and get back to him on Tuesday. He will not be going into my attic to fix this problem. He will fix it the way it is suppose to be fixed by taking the shingles off and replace the broken/cracked boards or someone else will be doing the work. Will the building inspector come out if I call him and who pays for that if he comes out. Are roofers required to get a permit before replacing a roof? I have never heard anyone say anything about roofers getting a permit.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

Most manufacturers won't allow shingles to be installed on boards taller than 6 inches. 4x8 sheets of decking either OSB or plywood of course is ok. The reason for this is two shingles will be nailed into one board which could cause the shingle to buckle.

Is there any gaps between the boards? One city I work in calls for no gaps greater than 1/8in. 

Code states the shingles must be installed over a solid deck. 

As far as what occured been roofing a long long time and never seen installers damage 3/4in pine boards while roofing a house. Seen roofers damage plywood though.

Correct repair would be to pull the shingles and replace the wood, underlayment, and shingles.


----------



## Olivia B (Sep 2, 2012)

reply to Carlwatson33 I have had Hallett Gutter Guards on my gutters for 10 years. The product as serviced me well.

Reply to Dougger222 I saw a few gaps greater that 1/8". 

The constant slamming done by roofers were more than likely an act of malice. Owner of company said crews sometimes will do that. That comment came before he realized all the damage. The owner will fix all damage done by his unsupervised crew with another crew of his choice. I have banned the original crew from returning on my property. 

My main concern with all of this now is the proper way to fix the issues. Removing the shingles and felt paper and replacing the boards as I had said in the beginning is the correct way. Thank you all for your input. 

Olivia B
Kentucky


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

douggerr222, incorrect. There are plenty of home that use 1x6 board decking. Unless you have circumstantial proof, you are incorrect.


----------

